# 15L - "Realm of Silence"



## DurendaL (Sep 8, 2004)

Info:

tank size: 25x25x25 cm, guardian glass, 4mm

Filtration: Eheim Liberty 100

Lighting: 2x9W (7200K)

CO2: Eheim CO2 System 0,5kg, 1bps 24h

Parameters: KH 3-4, GH 7-8, pH 6.7-6.9

Substrate: Amazonia soil, Nile sand

Hardscape: Manten stone

Flora: Hemianthus callitrichoides, Utricularia graminifolia, Riccardia chamedryfolia (MINI PELIA), Pogestemon helferi

Fauna: Caridina japonica, Clithon sp. diadema, Boraras brigittae

More photos on my website.


----------



## mlawson (Apr 21, 2007)

Very nice tank, well done.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Lovely little tank :clap2:


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Great Tank! Very calm and Natural iwagumi setup!


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

It looks great!


----------



## bienlim (Feb 10, 2006)

nice looking tank but a front view would be nice too


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello.

I like this nano tank very much. It has a nice, clean, yet natural look in such a small space. The plants are really beautifull and were wiselly chosen for this tank. 

For a more depth perspective, I think a frontal shot is missing though.

Regards,
André


----------



## DurendaL (Sep 8, 2004)

This is front view


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice little tank..


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

The rock arrangement is very impressive and natural. I like it a lot


----------



## rbittman (Apr 27, 2006)

OK, I am going to gush over this one. I really think it is one of the best small tank landscapes I have ever seen. I really love the combination of the rocks and hill and sand and especially the choice of plants. The aquascape seems very natural and absolutely beautiful. Must remind me of something. Naturally, Boraras briggittae cannot be beat for nanos either.
What fertilization scheme and products do you use?


----------



## Rastaman (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice nano scape! Do you use some cover ower it to prevent possible jump out?


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

I am very impressed, and that is a rare thing. Both this tank and his overall style and sense of design. Very nice work and truly exceptional presentation. Enjoy the view from the top.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes, I agree. Clearly one of the nicest little tanks I've seen!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Superb.

The composition, plant choice, execution and presentation are top notch. 

Another class act from Poland. 5 stars.


----------



## AquaDreams (Dec 22, 2006)

Great job, congratulation ;-)


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

wow impressive tank , nice plants , rocks .. style
rayer: nothing to say more


----------



## bayurero (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow!!! Awesome!! Two thumbs up!


----------



## DurendaL (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks to all of you for comments. I’m very glad that you like it


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm speechless... this tank is truly an inspiration! I find it amazing that you can do all that with 2x9w of lighting, your photos are amazing...


----------



## bhg (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyone knows what kind of rocks these are? They look so nice


----------



## orca77 (Sep 1, 2007)

It looks GREAT!


----------



## DurendaL (Sep 8, 2004)

bhg said:


> Anyone knows what kind of rocks these are? They look so nice


This is Manten stone.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Simple yet effective. Totally elegant! Also gave me some courage as to what to do with a square cube tank!


----------

